# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλως σας βρηκαμε και παλι!!!!!!!!!

## ria

καλως σας βρηκαμε παιδια ..με το καλο το νεο site..και να γινουμε ολο και περισσοτεροι!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mpikis

καλως σε βρηκαμε και σενα ρια!!!Αρχιζουμε και μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα!!

----------


## ria

αμε!!!!!!! παλιοι ...και καινουριοι συντομα!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## anatoly

Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## vas

καλως ήρθες

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Ρία, καλή διαμονή.

Υ.Γ: Άντε να μαζευτούμε τα καναρίνια γιατί απ' τους πολλούς παπαγάλους δεν ακούγεται το ... κελαϊδισμα

----------


## fragos

καλως ηρθες Ρια!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς όρισες Ρία

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθες Ρια.Προσπαθω να θυμηθω ποια ησουν στο petbirds!?  :Big Grin:  Εχεις λινκ του προφιλ σου?

----------


## fotis_k

> Αρχιζουμε και μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα!!



Τωωωωρα...Λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που λειπουν αλαλ θα βρουν τον δρομο  :Big Grin:  Ηδη νομιζω παει πολυ καλα το φορουμ!

----------


## fotis_k

> Αρχιζουμε και μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα!!



Τωωωωρα...Λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που λειπουν αλλα θα βρουν τον δρομο  :Big Grin:  Ηδη νομιζω παει πολυ καλα το φορουμ!

----------


## Niva2gr

Χαχα! Ναί, μαζευόμαστε σιγά-σιγά! Καλωσήρθες Ρία!

----------


## ria

> Καλως ηρθες Ρια.Προσπαθω να θυμηθω ποια ησουν στο petbirds!?  Εχεις λινκ του προφιλ σου?



οριστε..!!!!!!!!!http://petbirds.gr/members/ria-2794/ 
προσπαθω να μην κανω αισθητη την παρουσια μου!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis_k

Ενταξει θυμηθηκα!  :winky:  Τωρα που ειδα και το αβαταρ σου!

Καλως ηρθες λοιπον..

----------

